# Hello from Atlanta! New-ish composer here!



## nogills (Mar 5, 2021)

Hello! I have been a long time lurker of VI Control but recently decided to make a username. I have been an EDM producer for about a decade, but within the last few years have gotten really into orchestral/hybrid composition. Throughout my career as an EDM producer I almost always incorporated orchestral elements into my music, so that is probably what made me gravitate to full on orchestral/hybrid composing. I have learned a lot from reading what you guys post! I have composed for a few things on TV (advertisements) and some corporate stuff, and starting next week I will be scoring my first full-length indie film! I would love to also one day get into video game scores, but not really sure how to get into that market.

Anyways, looking forward to posting and learning even more from you guys!

Taylor


oh and PS - I use Studio One 5


----------



## RSK (Mar 5, 2021)

Welcome, Taylor. There are a few of us from Atlanta here. Glad to meet you!


----------



## nogills (Mar 5, 2021)

RSK said:


> Welcome, Taylor. There are a few of us from Atlanta here. Glad to meet you!


Oh awesome! You as well!


----------



## Kent (Mar 5, 2021)

Cheers from Dacula!


----------



## nogills (Mar 5, 2021)

kmaster said:


> Cheers from Dacula!


Hello! Just checked out your website and listened to some music - really great stuff man! cheers!


----------



## Double Helix (Mar 6, 2021)

kmaster said:


> Cheers from Dacula!


Following @nogills' lead, I listened to a few of your tracks, as well -- and I agree! The pieces I heard were uniformly well composed, performed, and mixed.


----------

